# Interessanter IBM Artikel Running Linux on a PS3



## Thomas Darimont (27. März 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-linux-ps3-1/

Gruß Tom


----------

